# Sno blower attachment Model#C151610740 Help Please



## djezrock

This is driving me nuts trying to find out information on this 44" attachment. I found it used for only $600 and looks to be almost new. I have not seen any model # like that before. Yes it is made in Canada. I was trying to see if it would fit on either my craftsman 2 16HP v twin lt4000 or onto my ToroLX426. I cannot find jack all for information. Very frustrate!!


----------



## kb0nly

Post a pic or pics.. Might help someone identify it.


----------



## sscotsman

Did you already buy the snowblower? or are you just trying to find info about it before you buy it? if you arent *sure* it will fit your tractor, dont buy it! 

if you already did buy it..I would guess there are about:
10% odds it will fit one of your tractors easily.
10% odds it can be made to work with light or heavy modifications.
80% its useless and wont even fit at all..will probably just need to re-sell it..

Just googling the model number brings up several hits..mostly in French..
and its definitely a sears/craftsman..

But the odds that it will fit any random Craftsman tractor are pretty low..but you never know! traditionally most tractors have only one or two model numbers of snowblowers that will fit them..and we now have 50 years worth of tractor models, all very different from each other..

you need to start with the owners manual for the tractor..find the snowblower model numbers that will fit it..then look for that specific snowblower model..

otherwise you might be trying to fit a fender from a 1965 Ford mustang onto your 1995 Ford mustang..different model years have VERY different attachments, and are seldom compatible..but you might just luck out! 

I would start by looking for a manual for the tractors..
that will probably tell you more than trying to find info on the snowblower..

Scot


----------



## djezrock

Hey guys. 

I tried posting the picture but it did not work. 

Scot us correct, I have not bought yet. I am trying t blao find information on it before buying. Let just say this does fit, I still need chains and weights. Out today plowing with a 42" snow blade and it really sucked. Plow wanted to dig into ground if it was not held up all the time. Even need weight for the plow system, 
I think the snowblower attachment would be a much better system.


----------



## HCBPH

*Snowblower*

I can't say either way, but you could try over at Mytractorforum.com or Discussions - Craftsman Community
Maybe someone there has tried this before or has further info on the subject.

Good luck on your search.


----------



## djezrock

*Works*

Hey all. Just an update. I bought the snowblower attachment. I went into sears parts and the guy could tell me the same information I already found. Will fit on craftsman 16 hp - 24hp or something like that. I have a 16 hp. I bought is for $450 it was actually fairly easy to put on. I also found wheel weights and chains for sale used that I got for $25. The tractor is Craftsman 2 vtwin 16 Model# 944.602261 which I picked up for free. The only thing I had to do to get it running was out new starter in. Just waiting for some snow now. Have had a crazy winter with little snow. Boooo
Will add pictures when I can.


----------



## djezrock

Lets see if this image thing works.


----------



## HCBPH

*Nice pair*

That's a pretty nice looking pair of machines you have there. If you can't handle the snow with that combo, you have no business outside in it


----------



## djezrock

HCBPH said:


> That's a pretty nice looking pair of machines you have there. If you can't handle the snow with that combo, you have no business outside in it


Thanks. And yes, if I cannot handle the snow with these two then I need to move very far south. Ha. Good news is we are supposed to get snow 4 out of the next 6 days so I should finally get to test it.


----------



## beardog

*this may help*

i scoured the net for weeks and finally came up with this.(i have the same blower attachment). it is as close as i can find. hope this helps. I read that this company makes the snow blowers for sears. the pdf files are too big to attach to this so i will give the url's


----------



## beardog

*manuals for c151610740*

go to BERCO Accessories for garden tractors and lawn, snowblower for ATV and UTV and click on customer care, owners manuals,snowblowers for lawn and garden tractors and pick *44'' Deluxe Snowblower Hydraulic or Manual Lift (Belt: see subframe manual)*
#700211-1 

then scroll down to subframe, general, and pick *Subframe for Husqvarna, Jonsered, Poulan, Rallye, Weedeater & Yard Pro Tractors*
#700217-1

hope this helps.


----------



## djezrock

Thank you very much! 

If anyone ever need the manual for the blower attachment or the tractor, just let me know.


----------



## djezrock

BearDog. Excellent recon. I had on manual but not the second. Thanks again!


----------



## beardog

*you're welcome*

glad i could help.


----------



## beardog

*944.608920 (sears tractor model # )*

i also have the manuals for my sears 22 hp garden tractor and engine. if any one needs them.


----------

